

Halt and Catch Fire: Episode 01 – I/O - dangerboysteve
http://www.amctv.com/full-episodes/halt-and-catch-fire/3571290828001/i-o-full-episode?utm_campaign=HCFDedicated&utm_medium=Email&utm_source=MarketTraq&utm_content=5.30.14&utm_term=310424

======
drcode
Saw it- It's trying to be a mad men for geeks, and is somewhat successful.

Setting/mood: A

Writing: B

Technical accuracy: A-

Acting: C

Character development: B

The fact that Greek culture has permeated popular culture enough to justify an
effort at technical accuracy to this degree involving early PC hardware
boggles my mind.

~~~
ArkyBeagle
I have to wonder if it's not just that the rest of the culture has washed away
and this is all that's left now. There is a big hole in Houston where That
Company used to be...

The cable channels now have to live on a treadmill of serialized movies cast
in the Deadwood/Sopranos style or it will also wash away.

